
Show HN: I built a directory to find freelancers in your city - madebycrevans
Https://lancerlist.co
======
madebycrevans
Hey Hacker News!

I’d like to share with you my latest ‘startup’, Lancerlist.

Lancerlist is a simple directory for finding freelancers in your city.

This is the first version of continually evolving project so would love to
hear any feedback you may have!

